# hive sounds like rice krispies



## 1toomanyhobbies (Jul 9, 2010)

Was it cold outside when you heard that sound? I have heard when the bees are flexing to keep the hive warm it can sound like that.


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

_"Is it possible the bees are building comb and the "chewing" and molding of the wax would be that loud? Or maybe chewing the propolis?"_ 

That's entirely possible. They might also be washboarding on the inside walls of the hive, laying down propolis or general cleaning activities. Some insects purposely make audible sounds like cicadas and crickets. One or two or three insects probably aren't going to make much sound as they go about their lives, but 1000 or 10,000 bees inside the hive can make a lot of "noise". A sensitive microphone by an ant hill will pick up a lot of sound as well as thousands of caterpillars in a tree chewing on leaves,...


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

I had a robbing situation with one of my hives. All I had handy was some scrap pieces of wood. I reduced the entrance and in doing so, created a sort of "maze". The bees that were coming in that belonged to the hive were having a hard time figuring out how to get in. Then,,,I started hearing this rasping, crackling sound coming from the entrance. What I had done was create a space under a block of wood that the bees went into thinking this was the entrance.(why wouldn't they,it was there when they left) The bunch were trying to CHEW" their way in. It was surprisingly loud for such little girls. 
Just my experience

Rick SoMd


----------



## beehugger (Jun 1, 2010)

1toomanyhobbies said:


> Was it cold outside when you heard that sound? I have heard when the bees are flexing to keep the hive warm it can sound like that.


No, it was probably high 80's to low 90's. I can sometimes hear it in my other hive, but rarely and it's very faint. 
I'm leaning toward the wax or propolis, but it seems like that shouldn't make noise since it's soft. Maybe their jaws pop when they chew hard? Or maybe it's tap dancing.
So much to learn!


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

Sonja,
When my two nucs came in the mail I noticed a very pronounced sound that was like sizzling/popping bacon or rice crispies too. I recorded it up close a couple of times in this video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4MB3veiEa0
Perhaps that is what you are hearing? If so, then it's just the sound of _thousands_ of bees bustling against each other, their wings clicking together, etc.


----------



## kchendershott (May 13, 2010)

All my hives sound like that when they're building new comb from foundation. The first few days after hiving a swarm, I just put my ear on the back of the hive to hear it. If it's very pronounced, I don't open it to inspect until at least a week, and almost always find beautifully drawn frames.


----------



## beehugger (Jun 1, 2010)

Omie said:


> Sonja,
> When my two nucs came in the mail I noticed a very pronounced sound that was like sizzling/popping bacon or rice crispies too. I recorded it up close a couple of times in this video:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4MB3veiEa0
> Perhaps that is what you are hearing? If so, then it's just the sound of _thousands_ of bees bustling against each other, their wings clicking together, etc.


Yes! That's the sound! I don't hear it all the time, but that's definitely it. Bacon is a good description of it too. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

It's times like these that make me appreciate being half deaf.

I don't worry about sounds that I can't hear.


----------



## oregonbeek (Mar 30, 2010)

It's good to hear that my hive isn't the only one that sounds like this 

When I put my ear close it sounds like rice crispies... or that my bees have taken to chewing on wood or something lol.


----------



## devdog108 (May 7, 2009)

Now i want bacon.....thanks all....


----------



## beehugger (Jun 1, 2010)

Nobody wants rice krispies?


----------



## devdog108 (May 7, 2009)

bacon.....


----------

